# Oregon: nation's biggest Sitka went down today !!



## M.D. Vaden (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm going to miss stopping to see this tree each year, as I did in the past.

http://www.katu.com/news/12043736.html

Washington's Sitka will now undoubtedly be the largest.


----------



## mjellison (Dec 9, 2007)

*Oregon still has the biggest douglas fir!*

I went to see the sitka spruce today. What's left of the trunk is still impressive, and still worth visiting. It was interesting to walk up to the broken top that was on the ground. The decay was rampant. I'm glad I got to see it year after year. 750 years of the elements finally got the best of it.


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Dec 15, 2007)

mjellison said:


> I went to see the sitka spruce today. What's left of the trunk is still impressive, and still worth visiting. It was interesting to walk up to the broken top that was on the ground. The decay was rampant. I'm glad I got to see it year after year. 750 years of the elements finally got the best of it.



One good viewing aspect may return.

If they can remove some of that deck that's not needed for tree preservation anymore, people could see the massive trunk flare and roots that got covered from view.


----------



## JasperSparthing (May 16, 2008)

I've visited the Klootchy giant in 2002, and recall it having been of sparse foliage. It's height on the placard read, "206 feet" and it was estimated at 750 years old.

Now that the tree is fallen, perhaps they could count the growth rings and see how close the 750 figure was.


----------



## ciscoguy01 (Jun 2, 2008)

*hmph!!!*

Dude, this sux...  

I'm not even close to kidding...


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Aug 1, 2008)

Just for the record, here are images of the lower trunk from BEFORE and then recently AFTER ...


----------



## 056 kid (Aug 4, 2008)

Are they gonna get some saw logs out of it?


----------



## 056 kid (Aug 8, 2008)

Are they going to retrieve any wood from that beautiful monster???


----------



## 056 kid (Aug 10, 2008)

Is there A PROBLEM with me asking about utilizing useful timber??


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Aug 21, 2008)

056 kid said:


> Is there A PROBLEM with me asking about utilizing useful timber??



Doubtful that there is a problem.

Not any more than some of us being out of town in the redwoods for like the past week and a half, or not being in Arboristsite for days on end.

Don't know the answer for your question. But in the next year or two, new developments may provide an answer or solution.


----------



## dvmcmrhp52 (Aug 26, 2008)

Mario, you're always posting cool tree pics.

Someday I'll get to see some of the trees you take for granted.


----------



## 056 kid (Oct 14, 2008)

oo Sorry for getting so flusterd!!

Seems that it would be a shame to let her rot.


----------



## lostcoastland (Aug 29, 2009)

I think whoever designed that deck has been shortchanging eversingle person that came to honor the tree. I wonder if the reason it died is because the deck covered the entire drip ring. they should have backed off and preserved the area not build over the damn tree like the tree's in the way!:monkey:


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Aug 29, 2009)

I think a pier and deck walkway was a much better option than a footpath.


----------



## lostcoastland (Aug 29, 2009)

o well.. i remeber seeing this tree. The redwoods in Redwood National park are way bigger though...redwoods make this tree look small..i guess from an arborist point of view it would bad to step on the roots, i have heard that redwoods can be comprimised by crushing the duff around the tree's. but then again ..whats the big deal if it's going to blow down anyway...i think the coolest part of the tree is the giant root flare...


----------



## oakmansr (Sep 23, 2009)

I think I saw this tree 12 years ago. Is it located just south of Seaside Oregon? Right off the highway? I just catching up here and gather that it has failed.


----------

